Ask HN: What do you use to write/draw your software/cloud architecture? - fartbagxp
======
nwrk
Visio, but been looking recently around what's new. Moving from
'drawing/clicking' to writing helped a lot.

Since then using: (paid) [https://cloudcraft.co/](https://cloudcraft.co/)
[https://textografo.com/](https://textografo.com/)

(open source)
[https://knsv.github.io/mermaid/](https://knsv.github.io/mermaid/)

~~~
hanniabu
Cloudcraft does look pretty awesome, seems like great interface and
tooling.....are there any downsides or disappointments you've had since using
it?

------
fartbagxp
I'm curious as to what HN is using since I usually do it my way.

I usually stick with what I know, such as powerpoint, but I have a difficult
time making it look professional.

I love the README files in markdown in any git repository that are pretty
descriptive on what their architectures are.

------
MalcolmDiggs
I use Lucidchart because they have a lot of AWS-specific icons built in, so
mapping out the guts of a VPC is really easy.

~~~
giaour
Aren't those the same icons AWS publishes for Visio/PPT/etc?

[https://aws.amazon.com/blogs/aws/introducing-aws-simple-
icon...](https://aws.amazon.com/blogs/aws/introducing-aws-simple-icons-for-
your-architecture-diagrams/)

~~~
MalcolmDiggs
Oh wow, I never realized that. Yes, I do believe you're right!

------
palidanx
I use cacoo.com

------
albasha
CloudFormation

